# Worms?



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Just today me and a few friends were out on a small lake and got a nice mess of sunnies. After cleaning the fish i noticed small black dots in some of the fillets. I have always been told that they are worms and to not worry about them unless they are white. Just wondering if anyone can shine a little more light on this subject for me.

ty 
Marshall


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sprinkle some pepper in your batter and no one will know the difference! 

Black spot does not affect humans, but if you don't believe me, the MN DNR has a great parasite page listing the factors and the things you should be aware of!

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/neascus.html


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The are known as grubs. Heat will kill them. They are an intermitent stage of a worm that lives in the gut of shore birds. There is a corilation of guls/cormerants and such worms. There has never been found anyone to have cotracted them but you would want to eat them. If anything cut out those parts or use pepper like nj suggested :lol:


----------

